# shampoo



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I love this stuff:

https://www.amazon.com/Earthbath-Na...=8-1-fkmr1&keywords=mango+organic+dog+shampoo


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I use JP Pets products. When my dogs were puppies I used JP Puppy and Kitten Shampoo and now use JP Tea Tree shampoo. I love their products and the fact that a portion of the profit is donated to animals as well as the fact that their products are first tested on humans. You can find more info at: Products | John Paul Pet


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I really like Earthbath, too. I use the Oatmeal and Aloe one primarily, but also the Mango every so often. 

If I want a stronger scent, and silkier fur, I use Isle of Dog Silky Oatmeal. But I actually find the scent a bit too sweet and strong.


----------



## mngoldenlove (Sep 26, 2017)

I have been using Espana for at least 5 years. I am sensitive to shampoo and conditioners so I was breaking out on my arms every time I wojld bathe my dog. Then I tried Espana and so far I haven't had a reaction. 

It's an all natrual shampoo and conditioner. My dog smells really nice after his bath and so do my cats. It's made in the USA. I've met the owner of the company a few times at dog shows and she is super nice and very helpful. 

I really love this product so much that I am using it as my shampoo and conditioner (as the product is designed for dogs, cats, horses, and humans).

http://www.espanaproducts.com/index.htm


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Paul Mitchell,,,,no tears puppy...lathers and rinses great....smells great and you don't have to use too much.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I really like Best Shot products. That said, there is a newer brand of shampoo originally made for horses called Mane-ly Long Hair (by Trophy Line). I've started using that for horses and am so impressed I will never be going back to my old horse products. They have a shampoo, conditioner, and a detangler. Haven't tried the shampoo or conditioner on my dog yet as I still have an almost full gallon of best shot. However, I did use the detangler once and was beyond amazed. My golden comes with us when we trail ride the horses sometimes. In this instance, she had gotten into the little green burrs so badly I feared it would take hours to brush out and that I might have to shave some spots. As a professional groomer, I am strongly against shaving a golden, but that's how bad it was. (Never in my grooming career have I ever seen a dog with such a bad case of burrs!) Well, I rubbed some Mane-ly detangler into her coat and it all brushed out in less than 30 minutes-no shaving!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I have always liked Fresh & Clean. It gets them clean and I get compliments on how good they smell for 3 weeks after a bath.


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

I currently use Eqyss Microtek on my pup with allergies. I have used the Earthbath puppy shampoo in the past and liked it. I also like Avoderm shampoo and conditioner, which I used on my last dog during the winter months.


----------



## littlecreek86 (May 1, 2017)

I use Vet's Best shampoo (the oatmeal/teatree formulation) during allergy season and combine it with conditioner from Earthbath.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> I really like Best Shot products.


I've been using Best Shot for the last 8 or 9 years. I put a 'plop' of shampoo in a small pail, add a drop of Dawn, mix it up, and wash the dog down with a wash rag. Towel the dog down then use "Crown Royal Bodifier" mixed into a spray bottle and sometimes some "The Stuff" also mixed in a spray bottle. Then use the blower.

Once my current gallon jug of Best Shot runs out (soon), I will be switching to "pro-line Fair Advantage Premium Volumizing shampoo".

Last Spring I took some one-on-one grooming sessions from a well respected Golden breeder/handler and learned about the above non Best Shot products.

Disclaimer - I am not a groomer. I just try to keep my dogs clean and looking decent.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

We use Earthbath Hypoallergenic Puppy Shampoo. We liked it so much on the dogs that I contacted the company to find out if I could use it. I was told that the owner of the company uses it herself! So, I love it too!


----------

